# heres a good book to read: the beast



## bygmeister (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1781681325/


----------



## bygmeister (Oct 13, 2013)

I post this book to start what this section is to be about >general banter. So start bantering!!!


----------

